# SB-600 Nikon Service Update



## phiya (Jan 10, 2011)

I received the estimate from Nikon Service today about my SB-600 flash which was purchased last October.  Their description of the problem was as follows, "Reason for Service: Total Amount 109.50
ON/OFF POWER/BATTERY BATTERY CORROSION.WONT TURN ON."

I never considered for a minute that battery corrosion was my problem, aside from looking inside and not seeing any obvious corrosion, the flash was only 3 months old, and the batteries were "Enercell" NiCad rechargeable(s) which were purchased at radioshack after I bought the flash.  I've tried calling Enercell, but received an "unusually high call volume" message and the chance to leave them a message, which I did.  They are sold exclusively through radioshack, who I will go to if I have to.  I also denied the service by Nikon, because I believe if that is truly my problem, I'm qualified to clean off battery corrosion, and would rather do it myself then pay them 50% of what the flash costs new to have them do it.  Plus if that is truly what is wrong with the flash, I'd like to see for myself, and pursue complaints with the battery manufacturer. If all else fails, I'm out 1/2 of my SB-600 since that's what it would cost for Nikon to repair it now.  I'll try to keep you all updated with how this all goes down.  

-Rick


----------



## arcooke (Jan 10, 2011)

Something stinks here.  I am highly doubting that your 3 month old batteries are already corroding.  Almost sounds to me like they were trying to screw you out of a warranty claim.


----------



## phiya (Jan 10, 2011)

arcooke said:


> Something stinks here.  I am highly doubting that your 3 month old batteries are already corroding.  Almost sounds to me like they were trying to screw you out of a warranty claim.



This is what I instantly thought after reading their "estimate" email.  I have to see it for myself to believe it.  I figure 1 way or another, either I have beef with Enercell or Nikon.  We'll see which one when I receive the flash.


----------



## KmH (Jan 10, 2011)

All Nikon speedlight users manuals (page 83, SB-600 users manual) say that if the speedlight won't be used for more than 2 weeks, the batteries need to be removed.

Even better is to remove the batteries at the end of each shooting day.

The users manuals also say that at least once a month a speedlight needs to have batteries put back in, be powered up and fired at full power several times to reform the capacitor.


----------



## phiya (Jan 10, 2011)

That wouldn't apply as I used my speedlight regularly, at least once a week since I bought it.  Additionally, the batteries were rarely left in the flash, as they were often charging rather than sitting in the flash. But that is good information to know.


----------



## FemFugler (Jan 10, 2011)

I totally agree with arcooke. You shouldn't have to pay anything except for MAYBE shipping, aside from that it should be under warranty should it not? They're just trying to screw you over. Looks like its time to give old Nikon a call.


----------

